# Leichter auflandiger oder ablandig Wind beim Mefoangeln



## Meerforelle (21. März 2005)

MOOin MOOin 

ich habe mal ne frage!;+

Ist es besser jetzt mit leichtem auflandigem wind zu fischen oder lieber mit ablandigem Wind?
ICh würde immer mit ablandigem Wind fischen aber mein gedanke dabei das die Fische bei Auflandigem Wind näher ans Ufer kommen ist daas RICHTIG???#c
würde mich freuen über ein paar Meinungen#6
danke schon mal im vorraus für Beiträge|supergri

Liebe Grüße 
Jan


----------



## havkat (21. März 2005)

*AW: Leichter auflandiger oder ablandig Wind beim Mefoangeln*

Wenn´s geht immer ins Gesicht rein!

So ´ne  Brise schräg/seitlich von vorn. Steigendes Wasser, leicht angestaubt und ab und zu ruhig ein kleiner Schneehase auf den Wellen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Leichter auflandiger oder ablandig Wind beim Mefoangeln*

Moin Moin #h
mein Avatar outet mich ja als "NochImmerNichtMefoFänger" aber bei "Ententeich", Sonne und leicht ablandigem Wind hast auch gute Chancen, da sich das Wasser dann dort schnell erwärmt...

Aber "Grau ist alle Theorie"  

ABER: Eines steht fest, ein Versuch lohnt IMMER, egal woher der Wind kommt #h


----------



## Gnilftz (21. März 2005)

*AW: Leichter auflandiger oder ablandig Wind beim Mefoangeln*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn´s geht immer ins Gesicht rein!
> 
> So ´ne  Brise schräg/seitlich von vorn. Steigendes Wasser, leicht angestaubt und ab und zu ruhig ein kleiner Schneehase auf den Wellen.



 #6  #6  #6 
Genauso is dat!!!

Gruß
Heiko  #h


----------



## Broder (21. März 2005)

*AW: Leichter auflandiger oder ablandig Wind beim Mefoangeln*

Hallo,
auflandig ist ganz gut wenn es nicht aus Ost ist und nicht Hochdruck und nicht zu kalt - bei Ost sind die Fische nicht so richtig in Beislaune (Kopfschmerzen und so)
Lieben Gruß und TL und Petri


----------



## Meerforelle (21. März 2005)

*AW: Leichter auflandiger oder ablandig Wind beim Mefoangeln*

Vielen Dank für die TIPPS#6
jetzt bin ich auf jeden fall schon mal etwas schlauer!!
Egal was fürn Wtter am Mittwoch werde ich an der Küste seinund hoffentlich..
#a

Gruß an alle und vielen DAnk#h#h


----------



## dacor (21. März 2005)

*AW: Leichter auflandiger oder ablandig Wind beim Mefoangeln*

immer diese petrijünger die meinen regeln für meefos aufstellen zu können!!! nenene 

also ich habe meine besten tage bei auflandigem wind gehabt, ich habe das gefühl, dass sich die mefos dann sicherer fühlen.


----------



## Nordangler (21. März 2005)

*AW: Leichter auflandiger oder ablandig Wind beim Mefoangeln*

Ich habe bei auf sowie ablandigen Wind gefangen.

Sven


----------



## HAL9000 (21. März 2005)

*AW: Leichter auflandiger oder ablandig Wind beim Mefoangeln*

Hey Mefo,
nach Möglichkeit solltest du auflandig fischen.Dort sind die Mefos nicht so heikel,wie bei ruhigem Wasser und sie kommen dicht unter Land.Außerdem schwemmt die Welle Nahrung frei und du hast oft eine trübe Kante,an der die Mefos sich gerne zum fressen aufhalten.
Die größten Mefos habe ich alle bei ordentlicher Welle gefangen.
Ob Ost oder Westwind war dabei schnurz piepe.
Erst heute wieder erlebt.Kalter Ostwind,gute Welle eine 4,5kg[leider nicht von mir],ne 50er und 2 Aussteiger,wobei der eine für 10sec.ordentlich Druck gemacht hat.
Viel Spaß ....gruß aus FL


----------



## Meerforelle (21. März 2005)

*AW: Leichter auflandiger oder ablandig Wind beim Mefoangeln*

Vielen Dank für die Vielen TIPPS!!!!#6

Ich hoffe ich werde auch so ein GLÜCk haben und die nächsten TAge nen schönen fiscch fangen ich freu mich schon|laola:

Gruß von MEERFORELLE#h


----------

